# duck id



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

Any thoughts


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Canvas back


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Trout green said:


> Canvas back


X2. Congrats!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a joke right? That is a redhead, definitely NOT a can.


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

Most definitely a redhead. Even if the somewhat similar coloring confuses you, the head shape, bill, and eyes are all dead giveaways.


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

X2 it's a redhead. Head gives it away


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

Baker22 said:


> Most definitely a redhead. Even if the somewhat similar coloring confuses you, the head shape, bill, and eyes are all dead giveaways.


this is a redhead bill


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

Those both are redhead bills, one just has more coloring than the other. A can bill is solid black


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

How many redheads ducks types are there


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah the bill does seem a bit long now that you put them side by side, maybe cans and redheads hybridize. A drake can has a black bill and a more pronounced wedge shaped head / bill...and red eyes if it's fresh dead. It kind of looks a little like both but not exactly like either one.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup, here's a redhead X canvasback hybrid. I believe that is what you have. Sorry for the dismissive previous comments.


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

Can x redhead. Awesome! Seen pen raised hybrids but that's first wild shot one I e seen.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

The width of the bill will tell redheads have rounder bill like a blue bill a can will be longer and run higher up on the forehead . But it could be a cross you have more picks ?


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Brandon Zahn said:


> Can x redhead. Awesome! Seen pen raised hybrids but that's first wild shot one I e seen.


 I agree. How did ya'll do this morning? We ended up with 17 before the rain hit.


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

here is a couple more pics. My son killed it yesterday in port Aransas his second duck hunt. game warden stopped by the blind we were in and he said he would count it as a canvasback due to the bill shape. When we got back to the boat ramp they came over and asked if we had plucked it yet. I said no so they asked if they could take pictures of it.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I definitely think it is a mix. The mixed bill color and it looks like the bill wants to have that ridge on it like can's. That is awesome.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW what a trophy - tell me its going on the wall!


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

I stand corrected, that is a pretty cool bird. The top picture in your last post looks a lot like a canvasback. Congrats to your son.


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

Colored like a redhead, shaped like a canvasback


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool bird! Absolutely mount it


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice Hybrid


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome birds, congrats.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

!st picture is can. Its not about the color its the shae of the head. Can has a pointed head. Redhead is round like say a mallard.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very cool, congrats to your son.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

I say Redhead


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like a can - maybe not a " normal" specimen , look at forest gump .....nice drake either way


----------



## Quackersmacker7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice hybrid! Awesome bird!


----------



## hawaiian12 (Feb 7, 2012)

uh guys I'm no expert but I believe that is a Red head...or possibly a hybrid


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

canvasback, redheads don't have sloping heads.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

this has already been resolved


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Not quite cat 5, op I'm willing to go out in a limb and say your son shot a common porchard. Mostly in Asia Europe but also in Alaska and 1 known time in south California . I'm not 100% but that be my guess, congrats on a rare bird I'd talk to a local biologist. Could have a real trophy on your hands


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

bill is too mottled


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

Hybrid..... It's settled. Lol


----------

